# Haps for a 29?



## rrcoolj (Apr 8, 2008)

Well i've been thinking of a cichlid to go in my 29 gallon tank and my search has braught me here. I've heard that haps are fairly small so *** been wondering can I keep a small colony in my tank. Are there any species you might suggest for me? Im looking for a colorful fish(males i know females are dull), A fish thats active, and a fish that likes to "argue" with its neighbors. Im doing a species tank so there will only be one species of whatever I decide to get.

Any suggestions?


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi Haplochromis"Paralabidochromis" sauvagei (ex rockribensis) Mwanza north
females are yellow colored while males are red belly with red fins
xris


----------



## cmcpart0422 (Oct 4, 2008)

I have kept a colony of hap. "ruby greens" in a 29 and they worked out for me.


----------

